# What are your other hobbies?



## nry (17 Jun 2009)

My car dragged me away from my aquarium a bit, 143,000 miles and so far still going strong with a few performance, audio and style tweaks too:






















I'm one of two Cumbrian Regional Organiser for the Astra Owners Club too, keeps me busy when I'm not doing 50% water changes


----------



## AdAndrews (17 Jun 2009)

Looks nice mate, seen as i am 16, wont be long until i have my own car  but for now, besides fishkeeping i am into shooting, airguns, i have 1 rifle and have joined a club, i mainly shoot targets, but ocasionally shoot pidgeons and other pests.


----------



## glenn (17 Jun 2009)

my other hobby is Pike and Zander fly fishing...i love it   and ocasionlay trout fishing


----------



## Jase (17 Jun 2009)

I breed reptiles  8)


----------



## glenn (17 Jun 2009)

WOW! they look so cool...i have allways thought about getting a viv, how easy or hard are they to keep?


----------



## Jase (17 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> WOW! they look so cool...i have allways thought about getting a viv, how easy or hard are they to keep?



These are easy if you get the setup right, and are great to watch


----------



## glenn (17 Jun 2009)

do you get them out and handle them much or keep handling to a minimum?


----------



## Jase (17 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> do you get them out and handle them much or keep handling to a minimum?



The day geckos are for eyes only - too quick, although some of them will feed from your hand. The Chameleons will come out and sit on your head all day if you'd let them.


----------



## Simon D (17 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> my other hobby is Pike and Zander fly fishing...i love it   and ocasionlay trout fishing


 Nice pics glenn, - Rutland Water?


----------



## glenn (17 Jun 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> glenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah all grafham water   


			
				Jase said:
			
		

> The day geckos are for eyes only - too quick, although some of them will feed from your hand. The Chameleons will come out and sit on your head all day if you'd let them.


is it true if you scare the gekos their tail will fall of and wriggle about as a distraction?


----------



## Jase (17 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> is it true if you scare the gekos their tail will fall of and wriggle about as a distraction?



If you trap or grab their tails they will drop and wiggle, yes   Happened to a gecko I had years ago, another grabbed its tail in its mouth and the other freaked out and legged it


----------



## TLH (18 Jun 2009)

I used to fish in my teenage years, never really got into pike fishing though. Went a couple of times in the winter with a mate and froze my tackle   so thought better of it after that. 

Got into motorbikes and eventually had a gsxr750. Used to go to race meetings on Sundays at Mallory, Cadwell, Snetterton, Silverstone, Donington and Thruxton. Wanted to do others but they were quite a distance and I never liked getting up too early at the weekend.

Nowadays I'm into computers and online gaming. I build for mates and trouble shoot problems, to a degree. I moderate on a couple of computer forums.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

Golfing, Fishing, Football, Rugby, cricket, photography, are my other hobbies.  I am an active person


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jun 2009)

Grasstrack sidecar racing for me   www.ccraceteam.co.uk


----------



## Joecoral (18 Jun 2009)

I also like photography, building computers.
I a bit of a gadget junkie lol


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Jun 2009)

I have far too many hobbies that now I have kids I have to limit them. lol

My main hobby is 8 ball pool.  I have been a captain in the Lincoln Premier League for nearly 20 years (EPA rules.) I also play World rules in the intercounty league (Lincolnshire League.)  I play at a county standard but have never been interested in playing for the county.  By 'county standard' I mean break, clear up, next game please.  I used to turn the county down and these days they don't ask anymore. lol

Then there is the aquarium. lol

I like Road cycling although with that being time consuming I don't get out as often as I like.

I can play guitar, keyboards and bass but haven't done so for a decade or so.

AC


----------



## a1Matt (18 Jun 2009)

I decided 2009 was the year I got fit, so my current hobbies are indoor rockclimbing (every weekend) and squash (once during the week).  I find they are a great combo - climbing is good for strength and agility. Squash is great cardio. and most of all I enjoy both of them


----------



## Joecoral (18 Jun 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about climbing! Used to go every week, but haven't been for about a year (membership ran out then was busy with work   )


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Jun 2009)

Photography and cars for me - primarily aircooled VW's


----------



## samc (18 Jun 2009)

is that yours tony? thats awsome my bro bought one but never got it done    bet its worth a few bob too


----------



## vauxhallmark (18 Jun 2009)

Horse riding, cycle riding, singing (midsummeropera.org.uk), and of course, sweet, sweet beer (the cause of, and the solution to, all my problems   )

Mark


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2009)

All techie computer stuff, photography, cycling, tennis, pool and snooker, fishing (haven't done it in ages), used to play some footie but got a knee injured and called it a day before someone did more damage to it, you meet some crazy people on the field that tackle you in ways that you don't want to even think about.


----------



## rawr (18 Jun 2009)

Web design and.. music? That's about it, I'm not very exciting to be honest!


----------



## glenn (18 Jun 2009)

> Nowadays I'm into computers and online gaming. I build for mates and trouble shoot problems, to a degree. I moderate on a couple of computer forums.


what sort of online games...like FPS or are you in to RPG's?


----------



## rawr (18 Jun 2009)

Oh yeah, and the Sims!


----------



## thewelshwonder (18 Jun 2009)

riding this as fast as i can get away with lol


----------



## glenn (18 Jun 2009)

shiny


----------



## Nick16 (18 Jun 2009)

crotch rocket


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2009)

thewelshwonder said:
			
		

> riding this as fast as i can get away with lol


My brother in law just crashed one of those last weekend! A fractured colar bone and now he can't work for a least a month and might have to get a metal plate if it doesn't recover properly


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jun 2009)

I guess a little photography and cycling, but mostly gadgets/techie stuff.  I need to find something else to do I reckon.


----------



## samc (18 Jun 2009)

im mainly sport football, cricket, tennis and most other sports aslo play a bit of snooker and pool also go to the gym to keep me busy when not at college


----------



## thewelshwonder (18 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> thewelshwonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wish him a speedy recovery from me


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2009)

thewelshwonder said:
			
		

> wish him a speedy recovery from me


Cheers  those things need to be riden with care  and stop speeding haha


----------



## JamesM (18 Jun 2009)

thewelshwonder said:
			
		

> riding this as fast as i can get away with lol


Way to give bikers a good name mate!  

No wonder you guys have such bad reputations. 

Please note, opinions expressed here are my own, and nothing to do with ukaps.


----------



## davidcmadrid (26 Jun 2009)

My other hobbies are the stock market and skydiving , this is quite a change ( for the better )


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

over the years i've done lots of things. most of my life since being 6 years old, music played a huge part of my life and allowed me to travel the world. thats over now. i've also enjoy chess, listening to music instead of playing it, annoying my wife and son    and  work at times. ooo and fishing!


----------



## Nick16 (26 Jun 2009)

i love motorsport (sports cars) not pathetic formula one. i recently went to the Le Mans 24 Hours (again   )











not easy to get a good pic with fences, spectators and a shabby camera


----------



## amy4342 (27 Jun 2009)

Me and my fiance are in the process of restoring the most amazing vehicle in the world - the vdub camper!





This is her in her original glory - she was left in a garden, unloved and unkempt for 9 years!   ! So we towed her out (leaving the front panel where it had grown into the hedge), took her home, and started our journey. Unfortunately, she's rotton in most places, and only the chassis and roof are solid - everything else has to be replaced. She's far from finished, but we are getting there slowly. Watch out when we get her on the road - there'l be no stopping us!

I'm also restoring a classic mini, complete with zmax widebody kit, rollcage, bucket seats and 4 point harness, and most importantly, a 1275 Gt engine with twin carbs. I love the look on boy-racers face when my 'slow' mini smokes them!

Apart from that, I teach music which I love, and I enjoy partying and nagging my fiance to get more of the vdub done!


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jun 2009)

looks like you have a big job on your hands there! it would be good to see some before and after photo's if you get it finished


----------



## amy4342 (27 Jun 2009)

> looks like you have a big job on your hands there!



Like, seriously, big just aint the word! We've had it nearly three years now, and the bodywork is half done. It's hard because we have no garage so the weather has to be good because of the welding equipment, my fiance is doing it all himself and he's a full time carer so he dosen't have much time. 



> it would be good to see some before and after photo's if you get it finished



Dude, I don't care how long it takes though - it's going to be finished!  . At the moment, the bodywork is about half finished - the whole passangers side, front panel and inside floor has been replaced, so it's starting to take some shape. I'll post some pics later. We're having some problems at the moment sourcing parts because our van is quite rare because it has sliding doors on both sides, I've never seen another van like that. I'm now starting to buy materials and build furniture for the interior. The inside is totally bare, which is great because we have a totally blank canvass. We're going to all the vw festivals in the hope of picking up a 2ltr air-cooled engine - the festivals are absolutely amazing! The people are all so laid back, it's awesome! Possibly on a par with UKAPS meet-ups?  .


----------



## samc (27 Jun 2009)

i do love campers they have something about them 

itll be worth it in the end


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jun 2009)

campers are way cool. have seen quite a few done up transporters recently and a few people in work have them.

Ive got way too many hobbies and no time to do them!

Theres the obvious planted tanks.  Im secretary of Vale of Clwyd Bonsai which takes up some time and have quite a few trees although they havent been getting my full attention since I started back on the planted tanks.  Also theres the photography which ive been doing since 2005 and my other main hobby is Skoda's.  not everyones cup of tea but I really like them and like doing the odd non chav mod. im on my third now and on briskoda.net quite often.

current one




old one


----------



## Garuf (28 Jun 2009)

Good cars are skoda's! I'd have one any day. I'd quiet like TDI's transporter 5 too, they're all VW's at the end of the day.


----------



## lindacoates80 (28 Jun 2009)

We have a Skoda Octavia Tdi Elegance , its excellent, we decided to trade in our Fabia for a little bit more boot space as once my daughter's buggy was in it didn't leave very much room for anything else. We wanted  to get the Octavia Laurin & Klement but we couldn't find one in our price range. We would be very hard pushed to go to a different make now. Looking forward to seeing what the 4x4 Yeti is  like when it comes out.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'd quiet like TDI's transporter 5 too



i didnt know you had one of those Dan?   i thought you had an Audi


----------



## Garuf (29 Jun 2009)

I seem to remember him having one? Other wise I'm jealous of a fictional van.


----------



## gerlewis (4 Jul 2009)

Squash, Surfing, My Lovely Wife are my main interests. But most of my life seems to be work, diy and cleaning!!!


----------



## Superman (4 Jul 2009)

Since my late teens I started watching my rugby league team (Hull KR) home and away, and never missed a game in about three years. Then I moved away from home and missed a few matches before being totally exiled down South but manage to make the odd game.

Whilst moving away to Halifax, I was in search of something to fill my time with other than work. So, I joined the local rugby league referee's society and managed to progress fairly high up quickly before moving down South where the opportunities to officiate are very limited. Therefore, I've hung up my boots for the time being. I'll deffo go back to it should I move back Northwards, as fitness side apart, it was really enjoyable. So I'd recommend it to anyone who likes a sport to try and get more involved.

Here's a few photos of me in action...

A very cold and wet day as Touch Judge at Siddal, one of my earliest games I think.





Me doing my first open age game in Bradford





Me doing my first RFL appointed game at Bradford Bulls vs Hull KR





Me doing a Halifax local derby where the first game was abandoned due to a massive brawl!





And my only quote in a newpaper about me...


			
				Pontefract & Castleford Express said:
			
		

> Although the referee had a perfect view, he consulted a linesman who was 30 yards away before disallowing the try.


----------



## mr. luke (6 Jul 2009)

My only other real interest is parkour. Most people call it freerunning but there are differences that i wont bore you with  
im either on the net, maintaining my tanks, faffing with my tanks, at an lfs, with my gf or doing parkour


----------



## Garuf (6 Jul 2009)

HAHA. Parkour makes me laugh. it just reminds me of watching rollerbladers without the blades. 
I skateboard and during winter model make. Neither of which especially well these days.


----------



## mr. luke (6 Jul 2009)

well i think skating is surfing with weels  (only because of what you said about pk though )

anyone that tells me that isnt impressive is lyeing  (not me btw)


----------



## Joecoral (6 Jul 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> might have to get a metal plate if it doesn't recover properly



I've got one of those in my collar bone!


----------



## Roy S (20 Aug 2009)

Hmmmm....people keep telling me I've got too many hobbies/interests.
Favoutrite other pastimes include: 
Flying RC aircraft and heli's









Keeping and breeding dartfrogs
Also keep a fair few insects, spiders(creepy crawlies in general!)



Scuba Diving...BSAC member for years!
Beekeeping...Helps me unwind and relax!!!!
Paragliding..not often enough!
Gardening and my allotment

Hmmm maybe they've got a point...and I've given up a few....motorbikes(temporarily!), Reef tanks, Reptiles...I'm sure theres more    The ones I still do, I've done for years though with the exception of planted tanks...Suppose I like a challenge and variety in life


----------

